# Bread Pudding



## tropics (Dec 21, 2014)

Bread Pudding

   1 10 oz loaf stale french bread, crumbled (or 6-8 C any type bread)
  Custard  (4 C Milk,2 C sugar,4 eggs,2 Tsp vanilla)
   
   4 T butter, softened for baking dish
   
   (add to bread)
   1/2 C raisins
   1 Tsp cinnamon
   1 Tsp nutmeg

     Combine all dry ingredients. into buttered 9 x 12" or larger baking     dish.
     Pour Custard Mixture in to wet all the bread.
    Place in a non-preheated oven. Bake at 350 degrees F. for approx.
     1 hour and 15 to 30  minutes, until top is golden brown.
     
  I always add a little Rum to mine, use if you want and as much as you  want.

a little Q-View













034.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2014


















035.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2014


















036.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2014


















037.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2014






Mixed













039.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2014






Baked 1hr 35min.













042.JPG



__ tropics
__ Dec 21, 2014






Thanks for looking


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 21, 2014)

Yum!  I love some good bread pudding & that looks awesome!


----------



## timstalltaletav (Dec 21, 2014)

Damn that looks good!


----------

